
China has misread the Hong Kong protest from the start，It’s time to get it right - partingshots
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/china-has-misread-the-hong-kong-protests-from-the-start-its-time-to-get-it-right/2019/08/12/a90e7618-bd20-11e9-b873-63ace636af08_story.html
======
calais
I don't think China misreads the protests, however their state media depicts
it. They see it clearly as a challenge to their authority. It is a push for
greater independence for Hong Kong. Beijing simply isn't willing to yield.

------
trilila
Gents, we are the ones misreading Hong Kong.

China is now flexing muscles to show the US and the rest of the free world
what they can do: they can destroy one of the richest areas in the world
without a sweat, and they brutalise a group of young people who dare protest
democracy, with impunity.

Showing military trucks and toys moving around the country, right in the
middle of a dispute with the us and knowingly violating a treaty with the UK
is China staring the free world in the eye and challenging their power and
unity.

China can do anything and get away with it. This needs a strong response from
the free world, which includes the EU.

Unlike the US tho the EU is more interested in selling German cars to China
than protecting the freedom of those people and freedom generally speaking. It
shows division and impotence on its part and the literally non existent power.

I just wish I could do something about it but i just can't and it feels like
shit.

